# RIGA | Public Transport



## Nikes (Mar 31, 2005)

*Trams derailed in Riga,Latvia. Some pictures.*

http://foto.inbox.lv/t6b5/29-07-2005


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

:eek2:
Sorry for that!


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

upsss...


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Trams in Riga, Latvia*

*History*
1882 - First horse tram line
1901 - First electric tram line
2007 - Riga has 11 tram lines, 252 trams

*Map of todays network*









*Map of future network*
Red - official tram lines
Blue, green - unoficial tram lines (apeared in some major projects, but not in the official map)









*Pictures*
All taken by me, some more later

Most of the trams are Tatra T3 (modernised here in Riga)









Riga also uses Tatra T6B5

























About 75% of all trams have comercial livery









Some views into one of the depos

















More to come...

Both maps are self made


----------



## Blijdorp (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for showing us, but the trams looks a bit old. What is the frequency of the trams?

btw the future networkmap isn't showing for me


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Here is the direct link to the future map:
http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/2039/maprigagj1.gif

Trams are old, the youngest one is about 19 - 20 years old, but are plans for near future to get low-floor trams, but those trams can't run on current tracks (they are in a bad condition)

Frequency is acording to line, but the average is about 15 minutes (the long lines (1, 3 and 8) have a frequency of one hour.


----------



## Blijdorp (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks. you can see the tracks are in bad shape in the picture with the McDonald ad.


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Acctually on that tram loop only one is used, the other is just there without any usage


----------



## Zim Flyer (Sep 2, 2004)

I really like this tram system, it reminds me alot of Blackpool's in the UK. It looks like a classic system.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

cool... great network  this is really big


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Zim Flyer said:


> I really like this tram system, it reminds me alot of Blackpool's in the UK. It looks like a classic system.


Certainly Riga would not make the system "classic" as the cost of replacement is cheaper than keeping Riga's "classic" tatra T3 trams in good shape. In Blackpool and Hong Kong, their double-decker trams are peculiar in the world. 

Riga has the potential to preserve them, though.


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

And how's about this one:
An original more then 100 year old tram car:









Here is a video of the tram in his new colors:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAB0DwVtm_E


----------



## ode of bund (Dec 19, 2005)

How come these trams are using poles instead of pantographs for current collection? 

Could you please post some trolley-buses along with trams? Riga trolley-bus system is one of the most fascinating trolley systems for me, after Salzburg, Riga is the one I most wanted to see.


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Not only these trams use poles, every single tram uses poles, there are no trams with pantographs in Riga. BTW in Daugavpils (second largest city in Latvia) has a tram system which uses poles as well. Only the system in Liepaja uses phantographs.

Acctually I don't know why Riga trams use poles ... I gues when other system changed to phantographs Riga didn't want to "go with the flow" 

OK .. some trolley pics later ... now I'm too tired to search the net


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

I actually quite like the 'classic' look of these trams.

How much of the network is seperated from road traffic, i.e. has its own lane not shared with cars?


----------



## -!NirsoN!- (Jan 24, 2007)

edit-


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

lpioe said:


> I actually quite like the 'classic' look of these trams.
> 
> How much of the network is seperated from road traffic, i.e. has its own lane not shared with cars?


In the city center all tram rails can be used as normal traffic lanes. But outside the center the rails are seperated.
But according to Latvian road laws, you can only use the tram rail lane when you over take somebody or make a left turm (if a sign doesn't say that you can't do that and the tram rails are in the middle of the road).


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

ode of bund said:


> Could you please post some trolley-buses along with trams? Riga trolley-bus system is one of the most fascinating trolley systems for me, after Salzburg, Riga is the one I most wanted to see.


Here you are 

Some Škoda 14Tr on Kr.Valdemāra street









A Škoda 14TrM on Brīvibas street with a comercial livery









A rather old pic of Škoda 15TrM (old because there is no route 21 anymore, it's now route 25)









Traffic on Akmens bridge









Škoda 15Tr on Station square









The only MAZ 103T (made in Belarus, this trolleybus was on test trip in Moscow and now he is back in Riga)









Škodas on Merķeļa street









MAZ 103T









The second trolleybus depo









































Škoda 15TrM and a Škoda 9Tr (rebuild as work trolleybus)









Belkomunmash ASKM-333 (made in Belarus)

















Škoda 9Tr (not in regular use, actually I don't know for what it is being used)









Škoda 9Tr work trolley









Solaris Trolino 18

















Belkomunmash ASKM-321 (only one in Riga)









*and now back to trams*

The inside of the retro tram









Tatra T3 turning from Kronvalda bulvāris to Kr. Valdemāra street









Tatra T3 rebuild as track cleaning tram









Tatra T3 on Akmens bridge









13. Janvara street









Radio street









Aspazijas bulvāris (the place where all tram lines of Riga meet)









Radio street









Kr. Barona street

















11. novembra krastmala









The wreck of the burned MTV-82 Tramcar (historic)









----------------------------------------------------------------
Some historic picture (from *1975*, street names from today)
Kaļķu street (now closed for traffic)









Pulkveža Brieža street









Raiņa Bulvāris









ZIU - 5 trolleybus near central market (There are no ZIU 5 troleys in Riga anymore)









Škoda 12Tr (Škoda 9Tr + 9Tr, The trolleybus train) on Buļļu street









Ieriķu street









Even in those days there were comercial liverysm but they looked great









MTV-82 Tram in Mežaparks









RM - 62A tram in Mežaparks









RVR - 55 in Jugla


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

My favoriet tram livery (commercial for a book store)









Prāgas street









Aspazijas bulvāris









Ausekļa street









Kronvalda bulvāris









Maskavas street









Work tram









Modernised Tatra T6B5









13. Janvāra street









Elizabetes street - The new Solaris Trollino 18 (delivered this year)









Ganību dambis

















Pētersalas street









Raiņa bulvāris









Vienības gatve









Bauskas street (one tram rail is used for both directions)









Bišumuiža









Tipogrāfijas street









Matīsa street









Miera street









Vaidavas street









Šmerlis









Tallinas street









Ganību dambis









Mežaparks









Brīvības street









Sarkandaugava









Kr. Barona street









Learning trolleybuses









1st trolleybus depo hall









My favorite trolleybus (look at the number on it) 








_Solaris Urbino 18 with the number 2-666_


----------



## RATP (Jun 10, 2007)

Hybrid 87 said:


> *History*
> 1882 - First horse tram line
> 1901 - First electric tram line
> 2007 - Riga has 11 tram lines, 252 trams
> ...


Do you have any e mail contact from Riga's tramway company? I collect transit system paper maps, and I do not manage to contact them! Thank you.


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

EDIT


----------



## olhol (Feb 20, 2008)

paldies liels, tev ir superiskie posti, skaisti paskatities uz visu transporyu sistemu Rīgā 
esi sveicinats no Tallinas

Thanks a lot, you have wonderful posts about whole Rīga transport. greets from Tallinn


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

very informative and good thread


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Historic facts*
_________________________________________________________________
*The Metro Project*

The idea of the Riga underground emerged in mid seventies at the time when local town planners were drawing up the sketch of how to integrate the traffic systems into the capital. Several concepts were proposed e.g. to reconstruct the rail way or to install the high-speed tram lines. However officials regarded both proposals as inefficient. Since there was a principle or an unwritten law in USSR to build a metro in every city exceeding the population of one million people and Riga had the third highest number of trips per person in public transport in USSR it was Riga’s turn to get the tube. The commission of USSR planning experts decided to ignore the fact that Riga was short of 150 thousand people to conform to the criteria and decided on pressing on with the project. The reason given was that the natural growth and the immigration as well as the migration of workforce to implement the metro would increase the number of people living in Riga to 1 million. Initially there were three lines planned. The first one would be the ZASALAUKS-VEF borough with eight stops planned – ZASULAUKS – AURORA – DAUGAVA – CENTRALA – KIROVA (now Elizabetes) – RAINA – OSHKALNI (now Zemitani) – VEF. At the end of the 80-ies the project received keen criticism and the planned construction at the 90-ies didn’t start. 

Two lines 

The Metrogiprotran institute in Moscow had to design the layout of the underground, work out the economic basis of the tube and come up with detailed design of the project itself. Technical and economic basis of the project was going to be completed by 1978; another three years were scheduled for the elaboration of the project itself and another nine years to construct first eight subway stops. Hence the first underground line was supposed to be launched in 1990. 
According to the 1977 public plan there has to be built two metro lines: one from Pleskodale/Zolitude up to Purvciems/Dreilini and another from Milgravis to Ziepniekkalns. The construction works were to begin on VEF – Zasulauks section having following stops: Zasulauks-Aurorra-Daugava-Centrala-Kirova-Raina-Oskalni-VEF. The flow of passengers were planned to be the most intensive here. 

Another line 

If we were to believe the press of that time the construction of the underground was welcomed by many citizens and the heads of the city were about to rave about it. Riga could become the “honoured” first of the Baltic republics to have a tube. However the processes of coordination were dragging on. Engineers had to come out of the problem of the unstable ground. It resulted in technical and economic grounds of the project being finished two years later – in 1980 (it was approved by the head of the metropoliten in USSR Ministry of Transport and some other officials of Riga and Moscow). Though only five years later it was when the officials stated that they have got the technical design of the projected VEF – Zasulauks line. To start up the project the preparation works had to be done – the depot, the offices and the station construction sites needed to be built and few buildings needed to be demolished. The plots on Granita Street in Bolderaja were chosen and the “grand” base was planned to be in Mezaparks. However the work on construction of metro itself could not commence before the preparation works were finished. So the construction of the metro was postponed till 1990 together with the launch of the first line till 1997. It appeared that even this rescheduling did not allow the designers to fit in given time frame. According to the available information as the result of regular delays the project was ready in 1988. But now instead of two lines there were three now: Imanta-Centrs-Jugla-Dreilini; Mezaparks-Centrs-Ziepniekkalns; Centrs-Bulli. 

Battling for millions

The same year the press was writing that Riga has got 250 mil rubli to implement the project. It is worth to mention the fact that the first Baltic subway was to be most expensive one in USSR. It was estimated that the cost of one kilometre would be 25-26 mil rubli. At the time the metro in Minsk was being built at cost 15 mil rubli per kilometre. 
Truth to be said that Riga top dogs did not bother much about it – the funding would come from Moscow anyway. The expenses form the Latvia SSR budget would build up from building the depot - 10-12 mil rubli, 2.5 mil for engineering block, 4-5 mil building the exits to the street level. It would result in Riga spending less than 20 millions to get the underground. Riga at its free will would not give up on this because Odessa and Omsk were keenly competing for getting finances for their underground. However the whole nation of Latvia stud up against the proposal. 

The fear from global flooding

Just before the final design proposal of Riga metro saw the daylight the objections were rised againnst it. Tey were referring to the usefulness and effectiveness of such a massive and challenging project by scientific community at first place. They were arguing that this project would bring more harm than benefits to the city because the ground waters in Riga are very high, the currents are migrating and nobody could tell were are they going to be after a decade. If ground waters would come across metro lines the metros and the buildings would get flooded. The opposition of the project used this argument in their speculations while similar challenge did not put of St Peterborough to carry out the subway project. As the attitude towards the “free word” got of in mid 80-ies the press were filled with geologic and geodesic articles. 
However the course of the scattered metro project discussion was inconsistent. Initially people were talking about the potential flooding, after the authors of the project were blamed for having inconvenient planning of stations and at the end there was an argument that the idea of metro is outmoded. After it was clarified that all the arguments were not valid the patriotic slogans were used saying that the project is a cover up to bring in another portion of Slavs and that would threaten the identity of Latvia and its language.
The wave of patriotic state of mind broughtin the line of unusual events – the opposition disputed the decision of Riga officials and the competence of specialists from Moscow. The green activists organised the act of protest (1987) after which the decision was made to start the work on the second technical and economical basis of the metro project. Local specialists were asked to do that (though they did not have the necessary skills and expertise) – they did not trust the specialists from Moscow. 
After two months commission came to the conclusion that there is no economic or technological basis to continue withe this project. That was the end of it – 12 years of bureaucratic flattering had not given way to any useful outcome. 

Perspective routes of metro (1980's)


























RAIŅA, near Dailes Teatris - a bit from Prague city metro









DAUGAVA - Uvaras bulvāris simply beauty









Central station - one of the version (looks like 30's modernism)









One of the version of ZASULAUKS STATION - standart USSR style 









ZASULAUKS - still quite modern in my mind









AURORA agenskalns - USSR times, but still Latvian feeling









ZASULAUKS - other version - no comments, nothing special, as would say Mr. Slakteris 









VEF - USSR type reminding Kharkov (Ukraine)









CENTRS - one of the beautiful work


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Gaisa bridge and entrance to tram depo Nr. 5 (location on Wikimapia)


















Tram Depo Nr. 5 (location on Wikimapia)



























Tram depo Nr. 5(location on Wikimapia)






















































A regional bus (private company)









Bus/Trolleybus stop sign































































A typical stop









Waiting for the trolleybus




































Trolleybus route nr. 7 end stop - _Ķeguma iela_ (location on Wikimapia)









Trolleybus route nr. 7 end stop - _Ķeguma iela_ (location on Wikimapia)









At trolleybus route nr. 11 and 13 end stop - _Ieriķu iela_ (location on Wikimapia)









At trolleybus route nr. 11 and 13 end stop - _Ieriķu iela_ (location on Wikimapia)









At trolleybus route nr. 11 and 13 end stop - _Ieriķu iela_ (location on Wikimapia)









At trolleybus route nr. 11 and 13 end stop - _Ieriķu iela_ (location on Wikimapia)









At trolleybus route nr. 11 and 13 end stop - _Ieriķu iela_ (location on Wikimapia)









At trolleybus route nr. 11 and 13 end stop - _Ieriķu iela_ (location on Wikimapia)









A typical route taxi on route nr. 209









At trolleybus route nr. 11 and 13 end stop - _Ieriķu iela_ (location on Wikimapia)









At trolleybus route nr. 11 and 13 end stop - _Ieriķu iela_ (location on Wikimapia)









At trolleybus route nr. 11 and 13 end stop - _Ieriķu iela_ (location on Wikimapia)



























At trolleybus route nr. 17 and 23 end stop - _Purvciems_ (location on Wikimapia)









At trolleybus route nr. 17 and 23 end stop - _Purvciems_ (location on Wikimapia)









End of route taxi route nr. 280









At trolleybus route nr. 17 and 23 end stop - _Purvciems_ (location on Wikimapia)




































Interior of Trollino 18









Interior of Trollino 18


----------



## anjansons (Feb 27, 2010)

*Abrenes iela*


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

It's nice to see that almost all of the old trolleybuses have been replaced with new ones in Riga. But Riga has the same problem that Tallinn has: tram tracks are in desperate need of maintenance...no, complete reconstruction. That would significantly increase the speed of trams. At the moment trams are slower than other means of transport both in Riga and Tallinn.


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Total reconstruction of tram lines will last at least 10 - 15 years unfortunately. Reasons - a) very expensive, total costs exceed 400 mio EUR; b) of one starts to rebuild tram tracks, there are many more problems discovered - streets need to be replanned together with sideways, pipes etc.
Thus Riga will do it step by step.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Gatis said:


> Total reconstruction of tram lines will last at least 10 - 15 years unfortunately. Reasons - a) very expensive, total costs exceed 400 mio EUR; b) of one starts to rebuild tram tracks, there are many more problems discovered - streets need to be replanned together with sideways, pipes etc.
> Thus Riga will do it step by step.


As long as you're doing it at all, it's fine. Tallinn needs to replace 2km of its tram tracks every year to keep the tracks in a normal condition but at the moment we're replacing only 200m on average so the tram tracks are getting worse and worse and the trams slower and slower....


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry for using Google to translate it :bash:


> Will not be significantly reduced if the e-voucher costs of maintaining the Riga public transport can return to kompostieru system, "said the Mayor of Riga, Nils Ushakov (SC).
> 
> 
> Ushakov said that he had "major objections" to the cooperation between the company "Riga Traffic" and "Riga" card, which provided public transport e-payment system and functioning.
> ...


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

The new "Škoda 15T ForCity Riga" should hit the streets in march 29-30

First pics from Škoda tests (thanks to Denis_Msk)


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

The first Škoda 15T ForCity Riga was delivered to Riga depo nr.5 last night.
Here some pics of the trams stop near Riga border.


----------



## GL_abxt (Nov 15, 2009)

The citaros and skoda tram are very nice...


----------



## ianto (May 21, 2008)

*ForCity Riga*

http://www.skoda.cz/skodovak/soubory/20100331_skoda.pdf

Article about ForCity in Skoda magazine, although in Czech only.


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry for the late post, but on 15th april the new tram was presented to public



> Today the first public trip in Riga went recently purchased low-floor tram, forcing pedestrians to Kr Barona Street, for a moment to stop and look with interest the new "Riga Traffic" purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source - www.tvnet.lv 

The full galleries - 
http://foto.delfi.lv/album/51852/
http://foto.delfi.lv/album/51832/










































































































Videos
http://tv.delfi.lv/video/juINyrWX/


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank you Hybrid 87 for great presentation.

I don't think many people recognise the significance of this tram, world's first 100% low floor tram with pivoting bogies. It is really the next generation of low floor tram. Riga is lucky to have such an advanced vehicle!

(You also have exactly the same colours as transit system in Sydney, Australia - blue and white - so we can only imagine!)


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

historyworks said:


> Thank you Hybrid 87 for great presentation.
> 
> I don't think many people recognise the significance of this tram, *world's first 100% low floor tram with pivoting bogies*. It is really the next generation of low floor tram. Riga is lucky to have such an advanced vehicle!
> 
> (You also have exactly the same colours as transit system in Sydney, Australia - blue and white - so we can only imagine!)


Very impressive system from Skoda ! ^^


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

historyworks said:


> (You also have exactly the same colours as transit system in Sydney, Australia - blue and white - so we can only imagine!)


The colors are from our city flag and Mercedes O345 buses were the first to wear them.


----------



## ode of bund (Dec 19, 2005)

Tram cake is yum yum :eat:


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

ode of bund said:


> Tram cake is yum yum :eat:


Not as impressive as the table of drinks and glasses that apparently stayed upright during ride over Riga's tracks!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYJlLBVEWho

How many trams can do that (and no buses I guess)! :lol:


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

NO it's not possible great acceleration if tram doesn't have that function.

Mostly new trams have 1,2 or 1,3 maximum acceleration.
But for example Pragoimex Vario's and Tatras have maximum 1,8 empty vehicle.


Now about bogies, It also depends on bogie base, how far the wheels are from each other.

It's service pivoting and radii of this trams
Munich Vario 14,5 as well as Bombardier Cobra.

I don't know how, but it's so/
Maybe someone tells how it's possible


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Switzerland Tango tram 75% low floor can turn on 12 m radius


----------



## Frank H (Mar 22, 2010)

Hybrid 87 said:


> As Tramwayman said. The whole line was modified to allow the usage of pantographs and poles.


Riga is an interesting system where most of the trams still use trolleypoles. Others such are Toronto, Calcutta (Kolkata), Alexandria (yellow tram lines), and Lisbon (partially).

I gather from this thread that Riga Line 6 has been modified to accept the pantograph equipped Skoda 15T.

Are the other Riga tramlines to be similarly modified?

Riga Line 6 seems to share all its tracks with line 3, indeed Line 6 seems to a shortened version of Line 3. Since Line 3 continues on tracks which I suppose have not yet been so modified, I presume that trams on Line 3 (an infrequent service seemingly) would still have trolleypoles. As Hybrid 87 indicates, it is quite possible to design overhead wiring to accept both pantographs and poles (Lisbon is an example), although I wonder if this wouldn't make the OHE less "optimal" for one, or both, of these types of collectors. Perhaps someone who knows about this could inform us?


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Frank H said:


> Riga is an interesting system where most of the trams still use trolleypoles. Others such are Toronto, Calcutta (Kolkata), Alexandria (yellow tram lines), and Lisbon (partially).
> 
> I gather from this thread that Riga Line 6 has been modified to accept the pantograph equipped Skoda 15T.
> 
> ...


Currently only line 6 is involved in the "low-floor-tram-project" ... there is no info on other lines. If we had to wait 2 years for the first tram to arrive some think that a few years we could hear about the second line to start using the low floor trams.

There were ideas to make the line 6 longer till Ausekļa iela (where line 7 ends), but it is just in idea state - no official projects. 

About wiring suitable for pantographs and poles. The wirings on line 6 are modified to do so. And I think it will be so for a long long time, because in the middle of line 6 (at gaisa bridge) is the tram depo #5, so atleast half of the line will be used by both types (pantos and poles) until old tatras are taken out of service.

For example here is a pic of modified tram wirings crossing trolleybus wires (this one is located by depo #5)


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

historyworks said:


> Re 15T, according to Czech thread they will be in service in Prague first (June). Riga is September?


The latest info state that 15T in Riga will be in service by June. So maybe before Prague.

From http://www.tvnet.lv/zinas/latvija/3...amvaji_pasazierus_varetu_uznemt_junija_sakuma


> Low-floor trams for the first passengers to pick up the beginning of June, said company spokesman Victor Zakis.
> 
> Riga, the first low-floor trams were delivered in late March, but passengers are being cleared, as being tested.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frank H (Mar 22, 2010)

Hybrid 87, thanks for your reply.

The photo you posted shows the complexity of design sometimes required in urban transport situations with trams and trolleybuses.

Incidentally, Melbourne is another tram system which has some trams still operating with trolleypoles, even though the great majority have pantographs.

From the quote in your last post:

"Low-floor trams for the first passengers to pick up the beginning of June, said company spokesman Victor *Zakis*. 

Riga, the first low-floor trams were delivered in late March, but passengers are being cleared, as being tested. 

*Bunny* said that all tests are carried out at the plan and no retardation of the work schedule did not."

I love "google"(?) translation! I presume that Zakis is Latvian for (bunny)rabbit!


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Frank H said:


> I love "google"(?) translation! I presume that Zakis is Latvian for (bunny)rabbit!


And once again google translator is the best  (I must stop using that crap, but I'm too lazy to translate it myself)
Zaķis is the last name of the spokesman, but also "rabbit" 

One of the best translation I had today was from russian:
"низкий уровень пола составляет 80%" meaning "80% low floor" was translated as "low levels of sex is 80%" :cheers:


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

Hybrid 87 said:


> One of the best translation I had today was from russian:
> "низкий уровень пола составляет 80%" meaning "80% low floor" was translated as "low levels of sex is 80%" :cheers:


Who said trams weren't exciting :lol:

(I also use Google translate to bridge the language gap but it is often crazy like this! Just a pity it doesn't include Georgian so I can read Tramwayman's great-looking Georgian blog.)

Frank H I was going to mention Melbourne but looking at recent photos I think finally even the old tourist trams have pantos. But yes it was fitted out for both for a few years during the transition period.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*Fjajajajajajajaaja*
bunny
low levels of sex



Well about Skoda 15T in Riga.

At first only line 6 will be operated with low floor trams but inplans there is that the next line to operate with Skodas will be 11.


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Tramwayman said:


> Well about Skoda 15T in Riga.
> 
> At first only line 6 will be operated with low floor trams but inplans there is that the next line to operate with Skodas will be 11.


Makes sense ... since line 6 and 11 share tracks for aprox. one third of they routes


----------



## Frank H (Mar 22, 2010)

historyworks said:


> Frank H I was going to mention Melbourne but looking at recent photos I think finally even the old tourist trams have pantos. But yes it was fitted out for both for a few years during the transition period.


Thanks for this info. The most recent photos and DVDs of Melbourne trams I accessed seemed to show that at that time - a couple of years ago - out of the W class trams, the green ones operating routes 30, 78/79, had been converted to pantos, while the maroon ones, operating the free City Circle route 35, still had trolleypoles. Incidentally does this route get a subsidy from Melbourne City Council so that it can be "no fare"?

As regards Riga, I am grateful to Hybrid 87 and this forum for informing me about an interesting system, of which I might otherwise have been largely unaware. I await further developments in Riga with interest.

Incidentally, Youtube videos of tram rides in Riga suggest to me that it is quite an attractive city even in the depths of winter.


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

^^
I'm not totally up to date on Melbourne Frank H - even though Sydney and Melbourne are in the same country our distances place us 1,000 km apart so it's hard to "pop across the road" to have a look like you (sort of) can in Europe! :lol: But I imagine Melbourne would have pretty much completed transition to pantos - the Ws are being phased out (not before time) anyway. The free city loop is I think subsidised by the state government.

Riga looks like it has a great public transport system, certainly seems to put Sydney to shame (even though the colour scheme is the same, our politicians seem to think they can upgrade everything just with a coat of paint :lol. 

You may also be interested in the 100% low floor hybrid (diesel generator) Skoda trolleybuses that seem to be very successful (while we in the old "west" still struggle with such concepts):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlU746drB0g


----------



## Frank H (Mar 22, 2010)

historyworks said:


> ^^
> I'm not totally up to date on Melbourne Frank H - even though Sydney and Melbourne are in the same country our distances place us 1,000 km apart so it's hard to "pop across the road" to have a look like you (sort of) can in Europe!


Sadly, I haven't managed to make it across to "mainland" Europe for over 12 years now, although I used to go quite regularly as a younger man. My only regular experience of tram travel now is on the London (or Croydon) "Tramlink", which actually passes by the bottom of my garden.



> Riga looks like it has a great public transport system, certainly seems to put Sydney to shame (even though the colour scheme is the same, our politicians seem to think they can upgrade everything just with a coat of paint :lol.


In terms of size and complexity, what I have learnt about the Riga system, as far as trams are concerned, suggests that it is comparable to two other medium size tram operations, Antwerp and Gothenburg. All three are interesting systems. I have never visited any of these cities, and sadly perhaps never will.

Incidentally, Gothenburg (Goteborg) rather resembles Melbourne in that when nearly all of the rest of the cities in their respective countries were giving up on trams, these two cities resolutely decided to keep theirs (although I gather there were some plans - quickly discarded - to replace much of the Gothenburg system by an underground metro). In both cases, their larger compatriot cities, Stockholm and Sydney, must rather wish they had kept theirs, and both are trying to resurrect them (perhaps rather half-heartedly in Sydney's case?).



> You may also be interested in the 100% low floor hybrid (diesel generator) Skoda trolleybuses that seem to be very successful (while we in the old "west" still struggle with such concepts)


Ah trolleybuses! I remember seeing and travelling on three systems in the UK in the '50s. As far as I know, there are now no such systems left here, and haven't been for many, many years.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Pitty for you cause Trolleybuses are superb transport.
They're so quiet and cofortable, have great acceleration (same as tram or better in some cases).


----------



## Frank H (Mar 22, 2010)

"Tramwayman" - many thanks for providing this link on the Prague trams thread:
http://transphoto.ru

Following this gets to a nice section on Riga:
http://transphoto.ru/city/35/

And from this to:
http://transphoto.ru/photo/252450/
which is one of the most detailed maps of the Riga tram and trolleybus system that I have seen.

Perhaps "Hybrid 87" or any other Riga inhabitant could comment on its accuracy?


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Frank there are some unexisting trolley catenary well there are some mistakes on this map

but wait soon there will be new one and there will not be any mistakes.


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

@Frank H you haven't seen mine map 

The catenary/tram track map isn't the accurate, but here is one I made myself some month ago (made without any reference, just used my memory), but still it has some mistakes 

Click for larger image (2448x2374)


I looked through the link about Riga and noticed the pictures of "historic" tickets. I (well ok, my wife) has a huge collection of all kinds of tickets since 1990-2009. To see it go to my website - http://www.rigashadow.net.tc >> Usefull info >> Riga Public transport (or directly here - http://rigashadow.t35.com/info/riga/index.html )


----------



## Frank H (Mar 22, 2010)

Hybrid 87 said:


> @Frank H you haven't seen mine map
> 
> The catenary/tram track map isn't the accurate, but here is one I made myself some month ago (made without any reference, just used my memory), but still it has some mistakes


Many thanks for your map, which I am sure will be more accurate and up-to-date than the one from transphoto.ru.

The transphoto map does position and name the stops en route. Also it seems to give the route allocations of each depot. But how accurate or up-to-date are these details?

I thank you also for your hard work in providing us with so much information on - and pictures of - the Riga systems. One of your photos of Riga trams is now the wallpaper background for the desktop on my PC!


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Transphoto map is new and everything on it is new.


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

The transphoto maps has more info on it, I just show where are the tram tracks/trolleybus wires. So I guess since each maps shows a bit different info it would be hard to say which one is more up to date. But if we search for the date on each map then it is like this:
transphoto published the map on 08.12.2009.
mine was completed and published on ssc on 21.12.2009.

Rīgas Satiksme homepage (http://www.rigassatiksme.lv) if you open the route to be showed on map shows the to and out of depot route for trams and trolleybuses (for example trolleybus route #1 - http://saraksti.rigassatiksme.lv/?a=p.routes&transport_id=trolleybus&t=xhtml&l=en#2345)

P.S.
May I ask which picture is your wallpaper Frank H?


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

Hybrid 87 I see that thanks to 15T Riga is now the international centre of transport enthusiats' attention! :lol:

Frank H I've been told that all of the Melbourne fleet (including operational Ws) now runs with pantographs. There is only a section of dual function wiring linking the Hawthorne depot where the historic fleet (trolleypole trams) is stored with the workshops at Preston. Otherwise all OHW is converted to panto.

My informant tells me that this didn't stop a former French CEO of the system taking some guests for a ride in a trolleypole W through a converted section. Apparently the pole disagreed with the curved overhead through a stop which in some places is shaped plates rather than a wire and sent showers of carbon chips and sparks everywhere!


----------



## Frank H (Mar 22, 2010)

Hybrid 87 said:


> The transphoto maps has more info on it, I just show where are the tram tracks/trolleybus wires. So I guess since each maps shows a bit different info it would be hard to say which one is more up to date.


It's good to have two good maps with differing characteristics. They complement each other.



> May I ask which picture is your wallpaper Frank H?


Tatra T3A

Thanks to you, and to Tramwayman and historyworks, for all the information you have been posting on this forum.


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

This is somewhat off topic, Although I hope to ride the tram..

anyways, I have a few days in Riga starting on the 28th, what should I see and do? I may hire a car and head to Sigulda on one day, but what else should I see and do? Eat? Drink?


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

edit-double post


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

WonderlandPark said:


> This is somewhat off topic, Although I hope to ride the tram..
> 
> anyways, I have a few days in Riga starting on the 28th, what should I see and do? I may hire a car and head to Sigulda on one day, but what else should I see and do? Eat? Drink?


I suggest you open a thread in the Nordic & Baltic sub forum (in the Icebar). I guess other Latvian forumers may have a lot of ideas what to see and not. I'm not so good at giving ideas for tourists ... sorry


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

My first ride on the new tram, sorry for the quality (made with my cell phone)





Hope makaveli6 doesn't mind if I repost his pics here


makaveli6 said:


> The new tram started taking passangers today, few pics i took inside it today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Great, thanks! Can't wait till I try it in Prague.


----------



## Frank H (Mar 22, 2010)

Hybrid 87 said:


> My first ride on the new tram, sorry for the quality (made with my cell phone)
> 
> Hope makaveli6 doesn't mind if I repost his pics here


Many thanks for the video and the pics.

There's another video at:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=621329&page=27
at post #524.

On a different note I was amused to find this on the BBC website:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/10191164.stm

All this and 15Ts too!


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Had no time to publish this yesterday, but .....






And some pics from the tram and from waiting for it (some are in the video)

Tatra T6B5









Route 6 end stop - Jugla









RS logo on the displays









GPS (still stuck somewhere between Krustabaznīcas iela and Džutas iela, but jumps between the two stops)









No comments needed :cheers:









Stop list (Latvian and English)









Reflection games in the store windows


















Radio iela









No comments needed :cheers:









Route display at the end of the tram (pic taken sitting under it)



















Barona Street









Škoda logo on the back windows









No comments needed :cheers:






















































Ticket sellers seat (between first and second door)









No comments needed :cheers:








































































P.S.
If someone is interested I can share the photos (for personal use only, as a wallpaper). Originally they are 3296X2742 px. Just PM me


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

Like the photographer's reflection in the window!


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Source: http://www.tvnet.lv/zinas/latvija/334817-atklaj_tramvaja_smirdesanas_noslepumu



> The Czech specialists discovered the causes of odd smells low-floor tram - to blame might be the heating system turned on for inspection, said the Riga road "spokesman Victor Zaķis.
> 
> New low-floor tram during the technical survey in the Czech specialists today searched for the causes of the odd smell, which residents expressed their dismay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

So info not related to the 15T for a change 

Two new summer bus routes:

*24A Sarkandaugava - Vecāķi*
http://saraksti.rigassatiksme.lv/?a=p.frameset&schedule_id=2828&t=xhtml&l=lv
Already in service on weekends. Bus leaving Sarkandaugava at 10:00, 11:25, 12:45, 15:35, 17:00, 18:25)

*45 Mežciems - Carnikava*
(no official map on rigassatiksme.lv, but here is my made) http://maps.google.lv/maps/ms?vps=6...d=100368676482384712463.000488c3c27f4afc2fe77
Daily service with one leaving every hour between 6:00 and 21:00
Bus leaving mežciems at: 6:00, 7:00, 8:00, 9:00, 10:30,


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

Hystorical: http://forum.transira.ro/viewforum.php?f=116


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Some pics from 9 years ago ... Riga public transport in 2001

Tatra T3A in Mežaparks









Škoda 15TrM in Purvciems









Test drives of Škoda 21Tr (in Purvciems)













































Belkomunmash ASKM-333









Solaris Trollino 18 (one of the first)









Trolleybus depo #1



























Tram Depo #3



























Solaris Urbino 12 (again one of the first)


















Mercedes Benz O530G (Citaro G)









Mercedes Benz O345









Ikarus 280 (one of the last ones)


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

The second 15T has been delivered on the nightfrom 30th to 31st august.

http://aculiecinieks.delfi.lv/news/witness/nakts-tramvajs-riga.d?id=33833003


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

From: http://www.rigassatiksme.lv/index.php?sadala=325&id=3714


> On September 21-24 Berlin hosts the world’s largest show of the latest rail transport models and technologies, Inno Trans 2010, where a new low-floor tram will be exhibited before being delivered to Riga. It has been sent to the show by its manufacturer, Škoda Transportation.
> 
> „Riga’s new low-floor tram is a new generation vehicle whose concept, design and technical features meet the demands set in the 21st century by passengers in a large city,” says Tomašs Krseks, director general of Škoda Transportation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Just some graphs about Riga public transport (Trams, Trolleybuses and Buses) I made today :cheers:. The info is only about vechichles which have not been withdrawn from service.

*By manufacturing year*









*By manufacturer*









*Trams by age*









*Trams by model*









*Trolleybuses by age*









*Trolleybuses by model*









*Buses by age*









*Buses by model*


----------



## lizayuen (Oct 14, 2010)

I have enjoyed reading the BUS HISTORY, thank you so much for sharing such wonderful information and the pictures are really look great. Nice shot.

-------------
Women's Sandal


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Here is a map of the current tram network:


(Click to see larger image - 2164x1724)

And today I made a small phototour of two tram lines - 11 and 6. Here is the above map with highlighted parts of the network included in this tour


*11 Stacijas laukums - Ezermalas iela*

At A/S "Laima"



















At _Tallinas iela_










Between _Tallinas iela_ and _Mēness iela_



















At _Kazarmu iela_
































































On _Brasas Tilts_










At _Brāļu kapi_ (old location of the stop, the new stop is a few meters further)





































At _2. Meža kapi_ (with a not used loop)























































At _Gaujas iela_





































At _Visbijas prospekts_



















At _Mežaparks_










At _Ezermalas iela_




























*6 Jugla - Stacijas laukums*

At _Jugla_
































































At _Meža skola_









































































At _Sporta akadēmija_










At _Krustabaznīcas ila_




























At _45. vidusskola_ (with an unused loop)


















































































At _Gustava Zemgala gatve_










At _Rūpnīca "VEF"_




























At _Brīvības iela_



















Between _Brīvības iela_ and_ Pērnavas iela_


















Between _Sporta nams "Daugava"_ and _Tallinas iela_


----------



## Agnette (Mar 14, 2011)

Some pics from miestai.net, © udrius:


----------



## kyah117 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hybrid 87 said:


> Trams by model:


The Skoda15T1 is the option of 32 more trams of the last contract ?


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Some pictures of the re-opened (but yet not 100% completed) track reconstruction to Jugla


Riika said:


>





kyah117 said:


> The Skoda15T1 is the option of 32 more trams of the last contract ?


Škoda 15T is a three section tram Škoda 15T1 is four section tram:

Škoda 15T









Škoda 15T1









Škoda 15T1 is the longest tram that is being used in daily service in Riga (length is 41m). In 1930ties, 1940ties and 1980ties there were experiments of runing longer trams (for example 3x Tatra T3 with a total length of 42m), but these tests were unsuccessful and were canceled after 1-2 years. The problem was that almost no electricity was transfered to the third car.

Here is a picture of the tests in 1980ties:


----------



## kyah117 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you very much for your answers.

How many four sections have been ordered ?


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

^^ Currently Škoda has fullfilled the contract.
20 - 3-section 15T trams
6 - 4-section 15T1 trams


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

BTW ... if you (alone or with friends) plan to visit Riga, you can also rent vehicles from Rīgas Satiksme:









*Retro tram* - 60.00LVL (~85.50Euro) / 1 hour
More info about retro tram rental









*Škoda 14Tr* - 75.50LVL (~107.63Euro) / 1 hour








Double traction of *Tatra T3A* or *Tatra T6B5* - 152.59LVL (~217.53Euro) / 1 hour
More info about tram and trolleybus rental

And not so "interesting" (IMO) - Bus rental
You can rent any model of the buses in daily service for prices 23.00-33.00LVL (32.00-46.00Euro) / 1 hour.
More info about bus rental


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

The oldest and the newest what Rīgas Satiksme can offer.


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Just some pictures taken today (02.06.2013.)


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

historyworks said:


> Almost all the systems that are operating double-ended trams are doing so due to constraints imposed by platform locations, or they are new systems that have been designed by consultants, such as those in France, who stubbornly refuse to draw on the historic experience of older operators.


Absolutely correct. Older operators like systems e. g. in eastern Europe or Germany have experiences since almost 100 years with electric trams. In the past it was often refused to learn from them because they of cause suffer from some technical parameters laid out in the past, beeing not state of the art nowadays. Meanwhile I know that scandinavian countries *also* investigating german tram cities for the (hopefully) oncoming projects in Sweden, Denmark and Norway. 

In contradiction to that, some older tram-systems even have been bi-directional until the 1950s. They did a massive program to construct loops for single-directional mode. This was also because they wanted to invent the so-called one-man-operation, avoiding the risky triangle-turning at termini.

As you said the weight of bi-directional trams is higher, because you often have doors on opposite side, causing a more solid and heavy body-frame at the doors. Back in the 70s Germanies Stadtbahn-cars must have doors on both sides, making the layout for underground-stations easier. That caused also massive work at the surface-tracks because trains become too heavy. Maybe this is one of the real differences between a conventional tram and a more metro-like LRT or Stadtbahn-system.

I also remember the Schwamendingen-tram in Zürich running on left side using already built underground island-platforms for the abandoned subway-project.

Nowadays a single-directional tram has another advantage. Handicaped people have enough space for wheelchairs etc. in opposite side of the door. They don´t have to move along the often small corridors in trams in order to take place. 

Kind regards


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Further changes in timetables for summer*

From 15.06. to 01.09. new timetables for the summer for routes:
Trolleybus - 9., 12., 13., 15., 17., and 27. (workdays), 11., 14., 18., and 23. (weekends), 19., 22., 25. (daily);
Trams - 2. and 4. (daily), 10. (weekends); 
Bus - 7., 37., 41., 53. (workdays), 54. (weekends), 13. (daily).

Also for the time period mentioned above bus route 29. will now go to Vecāķi (the main beach in Riga).

*Rīgas Mikroautobusu Satiksme continues to take over minibus routes*

From 10.06. Rīgas Mikroautobusu Satiksme will start to service minibus routes 233., 233a. and 247.

*Changes in minibus route 200.*

From 01.06. the minibus route 200 will go on Valdemāra street (instead of Ganību Dambis).


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

She appears to have missed the tram. No sign of a ticket (or anywhere to put one)?


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Rīgas Mikroautobusu Satiksme continues to take over minibus routes*









From 25.06.2013. Rīgas Mikroautobusu Satiksme expands it's services and takes over Minibus routes 236., 242. and 246.

*QR codes on stops*









On 15.06.2013. Rīgas Satiksme starts to replace the timetables on stops with new ones, that include QR codes. By scaning the QR code with your smartphone it will open a website with the information with all timetables from this stop, the nearest vehicle (according to timetable) and the nearest place buy e-talons (tickets).


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Rīgas Satiksme will buy 125 new Škoda 27Tr Trolleybuses*

Today Rīgas Satiksme signed an agreement with Škoda. Over the next 5 years Riga will get 125 new Škoda 27Tr trolleybuses with the possiblity to additionally order 38 trolleybuses. The overall value for the 125 trolleybuses is 131,8 milion EUR.









*Personal note - If I understand correctly then in the next 5 years Riga will no longer Škoda 14Tr, 15Tr, 14TrM, 15Tr and maybe Belkomunmash Trolleybuses.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Hybrid 87 said:


> News since January 2013:
> 
> *07.02.2013.* - Tram route #11 is now the second tram route in Riga which is serviced by the Škoda 15T low-floor tram. Now Routes #6 and #11 are using only Škoda 15T and 15T1 trams.
> 
> ...


What language is "Minu Riia"? Estonian?


----------



## Maadeuurija (Nov 14, 2010)

mopc said:


> What language is "Minu Riia"? Estonian?


yes, yes it is


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Just a few pics from a "Sunday walk by the Railroad".

Belkomunmash ASKM-333 on Brīvības iela









Solaris Urbino 18 on Pērnavas iela









Škoda 15T1 on Brīvības iela

























Solaris Trollino 18 (III) on Gaisa tilts









Entrance to Zemitāni station









Gaisa tilts over the railway (Škoda 15T is on the bridge)









5th tram depo









A cargo train pulled by 2M62 locomotive









































Right the tracks to Sigulda, Cēsis, Valmiera, Tartu, Tallinn. Left to Vecāķi, Saulktrasti (a.k.a. the most popular beaches).









Not used, but still existing









2M62 locomotive









Abandoned and partly demolished "Sarkanā Zvaigzne" factory









The way to the beaches

















RVR-6 tram being renovated (if I understand correctly)









Tatra T3A in the 5th depo









No traffic on this track for over 20 years (they lead in abandoned factory)









ER2T on it's way to the beach









And another train with 2M62

























And here is the fourth 2M62 I saw today









Brasa station









Brasa bridge (Škoda 15T on it in the first pic)

























The old Brasa station building (now looks like extreme-low budget apartments, a new smaller station building was built in the 1970-1980ties on the other side of the tracks and bridge)









A modernised ER2T arriving at Brasa from the beach


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Happy Birthday to the electric tram in Riga*

24th July 1901 is special for the public transport in Riga, because it is the first birthday of the electric tram. On this day the first electric tram route started operating along Aleksandra street (now Brīvības street). In autumn (september, october, november) of 1901 the rest of the routes were electrified.


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Trolleybus route No. 27 to be extended to Ziepniekkalns as of September 2*

As of September 2 public transport route network will undergo changes: trolleybus route No. 27 will be extended to bus terminal in Ziepniekkalns and schedules of the above trolleybus route for both workdays and holidays will be also changed accordingly, increasing the traffic intensity. As a result of these changes, bus route No. 42 will be closed, as the trolleybus route to be extended will service the passengers of the closed route.
Changes in the route network are being made for economic reasons, as maintaining a separate bus route in this part of the city was economically unfeasible. Furthermore, trolleybuses running on route No. 27 are provided with diesel engines, so the extension of the route will not cause any additional expenditures related to building and extending the infrastructure (e.g. building the overhead contact system etc.). The extended trolleybus route will provide the residents of the district with new direct connections to Jelgavas Street, Mūkusalas Street and the 11th November embankment (Old Riga).

Bus route 42 has been used by a small number of passengers and partly overlaps with bus route No. 40 and trolleybus routes No. 19 and 27. As a result of extending trolleybus route No. 27 to the bus terminal in Ziepniekkalns, trolleybus terminal „Ābolu Street” will be closed.


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

New year ... new stuff 

Sorry for the long time without any news ... been busy 

*14.10.2013. - Bus route 34 is now longer*
The previously rarely used bus route 34 has been extented untill the city center. Previously it served just two suburbs in Riga, but now it will also reach into the city center runing on a "highway" - Krasta iela.

*01.11.2013. - Stops renamed to "National Library"*
With the construction works on the Latvian National Library coming to an end the public transport stops near this building have been renamed to "Nacionālā Bibliotēka". According to Rīgas Satiksmes it is just one step in the ongiong process of renaming the stops to make more "passanger friendly". For example several stops in Riga still have names from the soviet times like "School", "Post office" without any place specific names or on the contrary have names of old demolished buildings (for example factory names). All the stops will be renamed in more current or place specific names (factory names into some street names, "school" into (for example) "School Nr. 80", and so on).

*13.01.2014. - Experimental bus route 56*
Due to passanger request the minibus route 247 (which is currently served by minibuses with a capacity of about 12-15 passangers) will be temporarly replaced by bus route 56. The bus route will run a 3 month trial period. After that it will be decided if the bus route will be continued or will the minibus route reactivated. Here is the route plan.



And probably the most noticable thing in the end of 2013:
*Discount for Riga residents*
In october 2013 Riga mayor annouced that with 01.01.2014. everyone who will have declared their residence in Riga will recieve a 50% discount for the ticket prices. This is currently not approved by other goverment institutions due to the fact that it could conflict with the Latvian constitution. But the special "Riga citizen" status and "Riga citizen e-tickets" have been issued to several thousand people thus already thousands have been spent on this project which now has time until 01.03.2014. to be approved.
The mayor still says that the discount will be approved and doesn't see any conflict with the constitution, but several other political parties have requested his demision and even some persons have sued him for spending the tax-payer money for this absurd project.

Currently the only changes in the ticket system is that all prices have been converted into EUR (since LVL no longer is the official currency in Latvia):
* 1 trip (if pre-paid) - 0.60EUR;
* 1 trip (if bought from the vechicle driver) - 1.20EUR;
* 1 trip in minibuses - 0.70EUR.
Also there are no longer transport type specific monthly tickets. Before 01.01.2014. you could buy such monthly tickets:
* 1 (or all) bus route for workdays,
* 1 (or all) trolleybus route for workdays,
* 1 (or all) tram route for workdays,
* 1 (or all) bus route for all days,
* 1 (or all) trolleybus route for all days,
* 1 (or all) tram route for all days.
So it was 12 types of tickets. Now it's only 4:
* 1 (or all) routes for workdays,
* 1 (or all) routes for all days.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Transport type specific monthly tickets are a fun leftover of the Soviet era. There were so many options to pick and choose: just trolleybus, just bus, just tram, trolleybus-tram, trolleybus-bus, tram-bus, and trolleybus-tram-bus. Of course, if you lived in a city that had a metro as well, the number of combo possibilities is even higher.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Transport type specific monthly tickets are a fun leftover of the Soviet era. There were so many options to pick and choose: just trolleybus, just bus, just tram, trolleybus-tram, trolleybus-bus, tram-bus, and trolleybus-tram-bus. Of course, if you lived in a city that had a metro as well, the number of combo possibilities is even higher.


Yeah, and it doesn't make sence since all surface transit are operated by the same entity.


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

I found the public transport in Riga pretty convenient, especially the newer trolleybuses and the low-floor Skoda trams. I also witnessed a ticket control, our tram was suddenly stopped in the middle of a green space between stops and a whole army of ticket-controlles came inside to check the tickets. Still have an e-talons ticket here.


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Transport type specific monthly tickets are a fun leftover of the Soviet era. There were so many options to pick and choose: just trolleybus, just bus, just tram, trolleybus-tram, trolleybus-bus, tram-bus, and trolleybus-tram-bus.


The transport type specific monthly tickets are indeed a leftover from the soviet era, but it was also "needed" since until 2003 buses were operated by two companies ("Tālava" and "Imanta"), but trolleybuses and trams were operated by another company ("Tramvaju un Trolejbusu Pārvalde"). 



Kr0x said:


> I found the public transport in Riga pretty convenient, especially the newer trolleybuses and the low-floor Skoda trams. I also witnessed a ticket control, our tram was suddenly stopped in the middle of a green space between stops and a whole army of ticket-controlles came inside to check the tickets. Still have an e-talons ticket here.


In Riga you can get two types of ticket controlls:
*A* - between two stops (which you witnessed). In this situation it is easier to check every passanger. The controll is performed by at least 6 poeple and offten assited by the police (if somone refues to cooperate with the personal). And everything goes according to this plan: 
* as soon as the vechicle drives has recieved the signal to stop (with a signal wand from the control personal) the ability to validate tickets on this vechicle is blocked.
* during the control process all vechicle doors are closed because noone is allowed to enter/exit the vechicle.
* when every passanger has been checked the control personal exits the vechile taking the passangers without a valid ticket with them to write out a "bill" for the fine of fare dodging or to be paid by the passanger in cash.
* as soon as the vechicle continues it's journey the ability to validate tickets is turned on again.

*B* - during the trip. In this situation the control is perfomed by 2-3 people which enter the vechicle at one stop and usually drive to the next stop or until every passanger has been checked. Here they need to remember who enters the vechicle with them (so they do not mistaken them for fare dodgers and allow them to validate the ticket). Also here it is risky not to catch every fare dodger as here it is possible to validate the ticket during the control as soon as someone notices the control (a lot of fare dodgers use a little trick in winter - they hide the ticket in their gloves and "accidentely" move their hand over the validator and the controlling personel can't fine them since they have a validated ticket). 


As for the fines of fare dodging. The system was changed one or two years ago (don't know how much it's now in EUR, but I'll use the official rate):
1. If you don't have a ticket at all:
1.1. If you pay in cash immidiately - 4.30EUR;
1.2. If you can't pay in cash and:
1.2.1. you haven't dodged fares within the last 12 months - 7.20EUR;
1.2.2. you have dodged fares once within the last 12 months - 14.30EUR;
1.2.3. you have dodged fares twice within the last 12 months - 28.60EUR;
1.2.4. you have dodged fares three or more times within the last 12 months - 57.30EUR;
2. If you have a ticket which could have been validated for the route of the vechicle but you didn't validate it:
2.1. If you pay in cash immidiately - 2.90EUR;
2.2. If you can't pay in cash and:
2.2.1. you haven't dodged fares within the last 12 months - 4.30EUR;
2.2.2. you have dodged fares once within the last 12 months - 7.20EUR;
2.2.3. you have dodged fares twice within the last 12 months - 14.30EUR;
2.2.4. you have dodged fares three or more times within the last 12 months - 28.60EUR.

The fines in the second point also apply for person who have a 100% discount (so they ride for free). Everyone (and it really means everyone) must validate their ticket, no matter if it's for a full price, 50% discount or even 100% discount.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

The worst is that quite often the vehicle you board is too crowded for you to validate your ticket. And with that kind of service why would you even bother validating it?

This is not Japan where there is no more capacity to add - the most used transport in Rīga, which now at 890 000 people/month is tram line 6, at rush hours runs only about every 6 minutes. I know for a fact that the company has enough rolling stock to have a service of every 2 minutes on at least one line without disturbing other service intervals.

I reckon 4 minutes would be just right for tram 6.


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

If I see a crowded vechicle comming which I need to get on I try to "squezze" in the first doors (right besides the driver) as it's always easy to validate the ticket on the machine with which the driver sells tickets. But it only works on vechicles like Solaris buses/trolleybuses or Škoda 24Tr where the driver cabin isn't fully isolated by a wall.

Also I have several times complained that the positioning of the validators is really bad - they on the left side of the vechicle (opposite side to doors) so you always have to squeze through to the other side. IMO it would be better if the validators would right besides the doors (on the holding poles where are the buttons for door opening). But the only response I have recieved is "The validators are placed at the most convenient places in the vehicle".
But here is how it looks like:
Blue dots - current placement (pleace correct me if I've misplaced any one)
Red dots - where would I like to see them


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry forgot to mention this one:
*19.09.2013. - Push the button and open the doors yourself*
With Škoda 15T trams being the first vechicle which used the system where passangers open the doors themselves (by pressing a button) and according to the positive feedback from passangers (especially in winter months) Rīgas Satiksme started to use this system on other vechicles as well.
Up to 60% of the current rolling stock already was equiped with this system, but it was never used or activated. Now all the vechicle which have this feature have special markings on the doors.









Currently the only models without this feature are:
Škoda 14Tr, Škoda 15Tr, Belkomunmash AKSM-333, Mercedes-Benz O345, Mercedes-Benz O345G, Mercedes-Benz Citaro (all versions), Tatra T3A, Tatra T3M.

All future vechicle purchase will have a request for such system to be added to each vechicle.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

^^
What is that button system on the Citaros? Was it too hard for Rīgas Satiksme to understand how it works or something? (PS - How does it actually work? Proximity sensor or something?)

But it's not like everybody uses the button operated door system - many buses which feature it don't use it since it's too slow and delays the buses. Drivers might rely on their sight and open the necessary (or all) doors themselves (even in the 18m long buses), some might not stop at a stop at all if they don't see anybody at it and nobody has pressed "stop" button.
This is also true for all buses and possibly trolleybuses equipped only with "stop" buttons (which lack "open doors" function): ALL Mercedes buses, Škoda 14TrM, Škoda 15TrM, AKSM-333.

I've noticed that while trolleybuses use the button operated doors, almost all bus drivers do it the old fashioned way.

Anyways - it's best to push the "STOP" button on all vehicles shortly after departing the previous stop.


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> ^^
> What is that button system on the Citaros? Was it too hard for Rīgas Satiksme to understand how it works or something? (PS - How does it actually work? Proximity sensor or something?)


Sorry, but where do you see "button system" on these Citaros?


















The only button on the outside are for the handicaped people to call for drivers assistance. On the inside they have the usual "STOP" button to let the driver know that someone want's to exit. And the "emergency switch" to open the the doors.



BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> But it's not like everybody uses the button operated door system - many buses which feature it don't use it since it's too slow and delays the buses. Drivers might rely on their sight and open the necessary (or all) doors themselves (even in the 18m long buses), some might not stop at a stop at all if they don't see anybody at it and nobody has pressed "stop" button.


I must say that if there is a "delay" it's for 1-3 seconds. While the poeple who want to get on the vechicle understand that they need to press the button because noone is exiting.

And the drivers MUST stop at all stops even if there is noone at the stop and noone has pressed the "STOP" button. Otherwise they might get in trouble and even pay reduction.



BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> This is also true for all buses and possibly trolleybuses equipped only with "stop" buttons (which lack "open doors" function): ALL Mercedes buses, Škoda 14TrM, Škoda 15TrM, AKSM-333.


Yes all the "old" vechicles can be equipped with this system, but why waste money on a vechicle which will be written off in a few years (Škoda 14Tr, 15TR and AKSM-333 will be written off when the new trolleybus order arrives, MB O345 series is already half written off). The one which will be longer used are the Citaros



BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> I've noticed that while trolleybuses use the button operated doors, almost all bus drivers do it the old fashioned way.


That isn't really objective  ... I've noticed that it's different from day-to-day and from stop-to-stop. Since I use the trolleybus now everyday I even start to remember the drivers and I see that on one day he let's the buttons do the work, but on the next day he always opens all the doors. So I guess there is no strong policy from Rigas Satiksme side.

It's the same as for the "tilting" system - the drivers don't have to use this system but it's appreciated 




BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> Anyways - it's best to push the "STOP" button on all vehicles shortly after departing the previous stop.


It hasn't to be shortly after departing ... the latest is before the vechicle has stopped at the next stop.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Hybrid 87 said:


> Sorry, but where do you see "button system" on these Citaros?


I can't find any pictures but I have noticed three kinds of stop related buttons on the Citaros so I made a schematic:








The first one on the left is the one I'm talking about. It can be found on the right of all doors except the first ones and with a good eye can be found in your pictures too.


> I must say that if there is a "delay" it's for 1-3 seconds. While the poeple who want to get on the vechicle understand that they need to press the button because noone is exiting.


Well for some reason the bus drivers don't like it. Only about once a week I get a bus which uses the system.


> And the drivers MUST stop at all stops even if there is noone at the stop and noone has pressed the "STOP" button. Otherwise they might get in trouble and even pay reduction.


But they don't. Once a bus didn't even stop at Gustava Zemgala gatve!


> Yes all the "old" vechicles can be equipped with this system, but why waste money on a vechicle which will be written off in a few years (Škoda 14Tr, 15TR and AKSM-333 will be written off when the new trolleybus order arrives, MB O345 series is already half written off). The one which will be longer used are the Citaros


You didn't understand what I wrote... Es teicu, ka manis minētajiem transportiem ir STOP pogas, kuras tikai paziņo, ka tu vēlies izkāpt vadītājam un ka tās tomēr labāk nospiest, jo ir gadījies gan O345, gan O530, gan AKSM-333, ka tie neaptur pieturā vai neatver manas durvis (AKSM gadījumā).


> It hasn't to be shortly after departing ... the latest is before the vechicle has stopped at the next stop.


That's my personal opinion. Bus the bus might not stop at all if you don't press it a bit earlier. I know that this is not in the rules but it might just save you quite a bit of walking. Trust me, I know


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> I can't find any pictures but I have noticed three kinds of stop related buttons on the Citaros so I made a schematic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you put it this way ... yes there are such buttons ... wierd ... I think that here is some other part of the system missing (which coasts extra, and when the busses were bought noone needed that system) ... but they will be written off before all passanger will start to use the system correctly.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Hybrid 87 said:


> Well if you put it this way ... yes there are such buttons ... wierd ... I think that here is some other part of the system missing (which coasts extra, and when the busses were bought noone needed that system)


On 18th November at a stop (Gustava Zemgala gatve) the Citaro I was on closed it's doors so to not let the cold in but was stationary due to the red traffic light. I noticed that the "ATVĒRT DURVIS" text lit up! (Green, if I'm not mistaken). This means that the driver enabled door opening by button pressing!

Sadly I wasn't outside to try it and nobody else entered/exited the bus.
But it still is proof that the buses have that system and it's in operating condition albeit not in use.


> ... but they will be written off before all passanger will start to use the system correctly.


This though might be the main and actual problem.
A few days ago my tram didn't open it's doors at a stop for a while because the driver wanted to shout at an old lady who pressed the "speak to driver" button instead of "open doors".

The Czech who designed the tram probably thought that absolutely no one would be so stupid to mistake a 1cm small gray button on a side panel with black lettering "SPEAK TO DRIVER" to be the button for door opening - of which there are two, 5cm large, yellow, in the middle of the doors, with green LEDs around it and two large hand stickers pointing towards them. But he was wrong...

So the German who made the Merc system probably thought that everybody would understand what exactly each button does and how and when to press it. But this is not Germany. I mean - there are people in Latvia who on trams ask "what bus is this?" and celebrate New Year by Moscow time even... hno:


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Riga tramway*

Škoda 15T Trams


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

*Changes to night transport*









Starting from 4th April all night bus routes will be operated by Rīgas Mikroautobusu satiksme. The routes will be served by minibuses which feature more comfortable seats than the midibuses they will replace. But this change also means restricted access for disabled people. If any disabled people wish to use the night transport, they will be required to book their travel so that an accessible vehicle can be put on route.

All 9 routes will retain the current schedule: operating only on nights from Friday to Saturday and Saturday to Sunday, they leave the city center every hour on the hour and head back at every 30 minutes past the hour.

The ticket costs € 1,50 for anybody who isn't a disabled person as they ride for free.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

People who work at Rīgas Satiksme claim that in order to cut costs the company is preparing reduce the number of cars that trams that operate on lines 2 and 10 have from the usual 2 cars to just 1.










Some years ago trams on line 10 were single car ones but then, for reasons you can see in the picture above (tram is full to the brim), they upped it to two cars. Kinda strange that they might move back to one car since even the two car trams are quite full in the mornings.










As for tram line 2 (in the picture above) - it has always been very empty since the radio factory that it served reduced in size from a massive industrial giant to a light industrial unit. The people at Rīgas Satiksme claim that closing the line altogether is also possibility...

In the end I would like to add pictures of Riga's old trolleybuses and trams operating in Ukraine. For some they didn't even bother to change the livery.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

*New tram line (?)*

I guess that somebody has gotten bored - there is a random news article about a new tram line through Skanste.










I say "has gotten bored" because the project hasn't even gotten approval from the city council yet and they don't know if they will get money for that project. The current estimated project costs are 128 million euro which includes the building of the infrastructure and buying 12 new low-floor trams.

Skanste is a fairly new district that has many office buildings, high-rise elite residential buildings, the Olympic sport center and Arena "Rīga"

For me It's hard to say what would be the exact routes on that line and where they've gotten that they will need exactly 12 new trams for that. Although I guess that they could make line 6 a loop line Jugla - VEF - Centrālā stacija - Skanste - VEF - Jugla. Same goes for line 11 for Mežaparks direction.

The tram rolling stock is very old and in need of replacing. Currently only lines 6 and 11 have new low-floor trams and the purchasing of new trams for line 4 is delayed due to lack of money.
*Meanwhile*
the first of the 125 new trolleybuses and 175 new buses should be delivered soon and will replace absolutely all remaining high-floor vehicles: Mercedes O345 buses, Škoda 14Tr and Škoda 15Tr trolleybuses.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

The city has begun the process of widespread bus shelter replacement with new ones of unified design. Up until now most shelter varied in both design and color. The new shelters bring many benefits (sarcasm alert) for the traveler such as more uncomfortable metal benches and less wind protection! But the ad companies are happy because the new stops are fitted with rolling adverts, which means much more advertisements!


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


>


I have a question. Those two pics show a tram with pantograph and another with old system (like Toronto, don´t know the english term, in german "Stangenstromabnehmer"). How does this work together? 

Normally a pantograph needs a catenary which alternates position from 35 cm left to right e. g.. This is to reduce failures and wear at the contact catenary-pantograph.

The old trolley-system on the first picture Needs to have a catenary which follows exactly an imaginary line between the rails because otherwise the risk of interrupting energy is too big. This case is interesting.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

tunnel owl said:


> I have a question. Those two pics show a tram with pantograph and another with old system (like Toronto, don´t know the english term, in german "Stangenstromabnehmer"). How does this work together?


Minor note: That pantograph one in the picture is actually our old tram in Ukraine. In Rīga only the new Škoda trams have pantographs. But yes, we have trams with both pantographs and... the other ones.


> Normally a pantograph needs a catenary which alternates position from 35 cm left to right e. g.. This is to reduce failures and wear at the contact catenary-pantograph.
> 
> The old trolley-system on the first picture Needs to have a catenary which follows exactly an imaginary line between the rails because otherwise the risk of interrupting energy is too big. This case is interesting.


The wires zig-zag on lines 6 and 11 (the only lines with new trams) and the company just accepts the risk for the old trams which run on the same routes. Currently line 4 is slowly getting rewired for new trams.









Straight wires over the trolley-only Ganību dambis tram line
(picture from http://transphoto.ru/photo/646246/)









Zig-zag wires on line 11 which on rare occasions can see trolley trams up to every 2 minutes
(picture from http://transphoto.ru/photo/660184/)









Trolleybus and trolley/pantograph tram wire intersection
(picture from http://transphoto.ru/photo/705896/)


----------



## 43106 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Tram depots in Riga*

I am engaged in a project where I am trying to locate the depots for the tram systems in (to start with) Europe. I have just done Riga, but I have a query. I've found...
Depot No. 3 near Lubanas Iela,
Depot No. 4 in the Telts Iela Loop, and
Depot No. 5 on the north side of Brivibas Iela.
What are (or were) Depots Nos. 1 & 2? Were they tram depots that are now closed or are they other depots for, say, buses and/or trolley buses?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> The wires zig-zag on lines 6 and 11 (the only lines with new trams) and the company just accepts the risk for the old trams which run on the same routes. Currently line 4 is slowly getting rewired for new trams.


Thank you for giving this somewhat special information, good news.

Kind regards


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

43106 said:


> I am engaged in a project where I am trying to locate the depots for the tram systems in (to start with) Europe. I have just done Riga, but I have a query. I've found...
> Depot No. 3 near Lubanas Iela,
> Depot No. 4 in the Telts Iela Loop, and
> Depot No. 5 on the north side of Brivibas Iela.
> ...


They are other depots 
Depot 1 - trolleybuses
Depot 2 - trolleybuses
Depot 3 - trams
Depot 4 - trams (closed since 2010)
Depot 5 - trams (including 26 low floor trams)
Depot 6 "Imanta" - buses
Depot 7 "Tālava" - buses

There are also tram systems in Liepāja and Daugavpils. Both with one depot.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

The first of the new 27Tr's are on their way to Rīga:banana:



























Source: http://www.busportal.cz/modules.php?name=article&sid=12130&secid=13


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Times change ... and so did the two trolleybus trains also "changed" ...


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

Are there any planns to build a metro in Riga?


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Not in the nearest future.

And to be honest IMO - we don't need one. The overground transport system can be improved a lot (for example integrate railway in the city transport network, build new tram lines, build new public transport lanes, etc.)


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

*A new minibus route to the airport*









From 1st of November a new minibus *route 222* City center - Airport will be opened that will give the people an alternative to the slow and uncomfortable but cheap city bus and the fast and comfortable but expensive taxis. So now the possibilities to get to and from the airport will be as follows with the new route highlighted in blue:

RS bus route 22 ............... 25 min ... 0,60 €
RMS minibus route 222 ..... 20 min ... 0,70 €
Nordeka/airBaltic minibus .. 20 min ... 4,99 €
Various taxis .................... 15 min ... 11,38 - 14,23 €


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

I would say that it will be re-opened. There was a minibus route 222 which was going to the Airport before Rigas Satiksme took over the routes, but I don't remember if it went to the center.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

*The first new trolleybuses already delivered








*picture from parovoz.com

When they will enter service, the Belorussian low floor trolleybuses (in the picture on the left) as well as all the high floor Škoda trolleybuses will be written off. It's said that the new trolleybuses of park 2 will receive the Belorussian trolleybus numbering 27***


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

So that would mean that now all of our buses and trolleybuses are low-floor (or am I missing something?)


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

When they all will enter service, yes - all Rīgas Satiksme's buses and trolleybuses will be low floor.

The Citaro buses have a single step at rear doors but you can have step free access through any other door.


----------



## stockholm79 (Aug 21, 2004)

And when will the new busses and trolleybusses finally enter service?
Haven't seen any yet. 

/or


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Well... the first trolleybuses were delivered only a couple days ago so it will still be some time before they enter service.


----------



## stockholm79 (Aug 21, 2004)

But the first buses came a few weeks ago and have already been presented.

/or


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't have any insider info so I won't be able to help you, sorry


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

All public transport units must complete a series of tests on site before they can go into service. Each and every bus, trolleybus and tram must complete a specific number of kilometers as test runs after they will be fully taken into service. The number of km is supposed to be mentioned in the purchase agreement since representatives of the factory must be on site to consult local mechanics on possible methods of repairs if something occurs.

Usually such tests should take about a month or so (depends on the amount of km needed, incidents and repairs needed). Just remember how it was with the new trams. The first was delivered end of march and started service only in beginning of june.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

A few videos by Tim M


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

BTW The new Solaris buses have been spotted already on the line going to Bolderāja


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

And I just found out that a couple of weeks ago
*RS signed MOU with Škoda and Ballard for clean trolleybus program*
MOU - memorandum of undestanding

During this program called "Hy-Trolley" Ballard - a Canadian fuel cell manufacturer - together with Škoda will undertake a feasibility study and evaluation of hydrogen fuel cell modules as a replacement for diesel generators. If successful, in 2016 27 of Rīga's trolleybuses will have their diesel generators replaced with Ballard's next gen fuel cell modules.

This will eliminate emissions from trolleybuses on routes partly without trolleybus wires such as routes 3, 9 and 27

Full article http://www.ballard.com/about-ballar...el-cell-market-updates/2014/Skoda_MOU_MU.aspx


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

The first new Solaris buses start daily service:
https://www.rigassatiksme.lv/en/news/new-solaris-buses-start-carrying-passengers/


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

New Trolleybuses









Source: http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista/pg_view.php?ID=55399&LNG=EN









Source: http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista/pg_view.php?ID=55400&LNG=EN


----------



## ode of bund (Dec 19, 2005)

Hybrid 87 said:


> New Trolleybuses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:eek2: wow, what a beautiful piece of artifact


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

Hybrid 87 said:


> New Trolleybuses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get that what skoda logo is doing on SOLARIS trolleybus?


----------



## Puss in Boots (Aug 2, 2011)

Maybe I'm mistaken but as far as I know Škoda Electric is Solaris’s Czech partner.


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

rakcancer said:


> I don't get that what skoda logo is doing on SOLARIS trolleybus?


It's Škoda 27Tr:
http://www.skoda.cz/en/products/trolleybuses/trolleybus-27-tr-solaris/

All technology is from Škoda, just the body is from Solaris.


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

..Just the body.. You so funny...(just)


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

rakcancer said:


> ..Just the body.. You so funny...(just)


Why? It's just the same as saying for a diesel bus, e.g. this is a Volvo bus with body by Solaris. So this is a Skoda bus with body by Solaris. Both manufacturers can take credit.


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

Usually it is opposite. Engine or in this case electric cables with batteries is put in different company's body and car or trolleybus is named after body not after its engine... It is a very common case among cars manufacturers and not only, smartphones, computers, tv... etc. Nobody cares to mention that in Sony tv is LG screen or in iPhone is Samsung inset or in Renault is Nissan engine unless you are very interested in it.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Trolleybuses aren't consumer products, so the rules are a bit different here.


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

rakcancer said:


> I don't get that what skoda logo is doing on SOLARIS trolleybus?


Solaris don't make trolleybuses, Skoda do. So why is Solaris logo on the front of a trolleybus? (jks) 

If you want to be complicated ask who made the chassis. :lol:

Seriously, the bus is actually assembled at Skoda Electric factory in Plzen, Czech Republic. The body is a supplied "component" in the production process.


----------



## rakcancer (Sep 2, 2010)

It must be some kind of strange agreement involved here - licensing alike, I reckon.


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

Just an agreement between two manufacturers. Except that a trolleybus is more complicated, it's not so different from putting a Solaris body on a e.g. Mercedes or Volvo chassis and engine. As I said, you can give credit to both manufacturers. Which is why both have their logo on the front of the bus.


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

To screw your minds even more - Solaris Trollino trolleybuses (which are also in Riga) have Solaris all over them, but they are also made in cooperation between Solaris and Škoda.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

*Tram line 6 continues breaking records!*
In October it was the first public transport line in, what feels like forever, to break the 900 000 people per month mark! It transported 932 634 people! Maybe next October it will break the million mark?









When the new trams were introduced in 2010, the passenger numbers on line 6 grew considerably. In 2012-2013 part of the line was reconstructed and in the center it was extended by 2 stops. Passenger numbers have skyrocketed ever since.


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

Hybrid 87 said:


> To screw your minds even more - Solaris Trollino trolleybuses (which are also in Riga) have Solaris all over them, but they are also made in cooperation between Solaris and Škoda.


Skoda (which also owns Hungarian Ganz) is the biggest trolleybus manufacturer in Europe, so it can be found in a number of bodies. Other major examples are SOR and Iveco. But the final assembly as a trolleybus is in Plzen.

It basically depends on what the customer wants and of course both Skoda and the bus manufacturer in their marketing can claim credit. On the other hand, trolleybus equipment from other manufacturers (e.g. Cegelec) can also be found using the same bodies.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

^^
So trolleybuses are like Laima branded ice cream. It's actually made in Rūjiena ice cream factory, but they don't put the Rūjiena brand on it. Same as they don't put the brand of the cream in it.


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

Some photos inside the "ice cream factory" in Plzen here:

http://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detail...rolleybuses-stand-on-the-news-photo/182582068

Scroll the photo bar at bottom. The trolleybus factory is actually in a different suburb from the tram and train factory. Trolleybuses are a big business. They have hundreds of orders and are producing, iirc, more than one a day on 24 hour production. They are also producing electric or battery/hybrid buses here.


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Riga will get the 14`000th trolleybus made by Škoda Electric*
Source: http://skoda.cz/cs/press-room/archiv-novinek/skoda-electric-vyrobila-jubilejni-14-000-trolejbus/


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

Hybrid 87 said:


> *Riga will get the 14`000th trolleybus made by Škoda Electric*
> Source: http://skoda.cz/cs/press-room/archiv-novinek/skoda-electric-vyrobila-jubilejni-14-000-trolejbus/


This now exceeds the production record of the Tatra T3 tram.









(Skoda image)


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

^^
Just to clear one thing it's 14`000 trolleybuses (all models) made by Škoda Electric since they were founded and not 14`000 trolleybuses of a certain model.
(Well that's at least how I understand that with Google translate)


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

Hybrid 87 said:


> ^^
> Just to clear one thing it's 14`000 trolleybuses (all models) made by Škoda Electric since they were founded and not 14`000 trolleybuses of a certain model.
> (Well that's at least how I understand that with Google translate)


Yes you're right. The T3 was one particular tram model. It's 14,000 trolleybuses since 1936, but most of them in more recent times.


----------



## Puss in Boots (Aug 2, 2011)

off-topic:

So the Tatra myth as expected lives on  and will continue to live. In those days with a closed market made only for communist countries it was easy to sell a specific product in such great numbers because there were many buyers. And as far as I am concerned it was and still is a great tram. A classic.
Nowadays with such a great number of companies that produce trams and with all the competition that leads to the creation on new tram models more efficient than previous ones, it is hard to believe that the T3 record will ever be beaten.


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

A bit late but still ....

*Rīgas Mikroautobusu Satiksme recieved 15 VW Crafter minibuses who are modified to allow access for handicapped people*
These buses are in service since 06.02.2015.


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Public transport network maps made by _Road_Runner_ from transphoto.ru and busphoto.ru.

Click on map to enlarge

Bus

(Source http://busphoto.ru/photo/63073/)

Tram and Trolleybus

(Source http://transphoto.ru/photo/662767/)


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Are they new ones? "Ķengarags" still seems to be shown as "Višķu iela". EDIT: They're dated from early 2014

BTW That stop name in Voleri - "Jaunā pietura" ("The new stop")


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

*Free WiFi at stops*










Finally! The first 7 bus stops have been fitted with routers for free WiFi (courtesy of Lattelecom)!
Although there still doesn't seem to be any progress on on-vehicle free WiFi and Riga Eye project, this is a very important addition.

If I remember correctly, then some termini already had free WiFi provided by Rīgas Satiksme, but now there will be WiFi on other important stops too.


Altogether Rīga has more than 4500 Lattelecom free WiFi access points.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/tram-investment-planned-in-riga.html
> 
> *Tram investment planned in Riga*
> 14 Aug 2015
> ...


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

Trolleybuses. Very good system.


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

Trams.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*[LDZ] two Latvian Railways commuter trains meet at Kemeri station.*







*[LDZ] Riga bound commuter train calls melluži station.*


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

*New RVR tram development*

Rīga's factory _RVR_ in cooperation with Peterburg's _FormaForma_ industrial designers are developing a new tram project.

The tram, designed for cities with historic tram networks, will look something like this.








Original post from RVR's Facebook (in Russian)


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Railway Gazette:


Any plans for a second river-crossing for tram, even longterm?

Kind regards


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

tunnel owl said:


> Any plans for a second river-crossing for tram, even longterm?
> 
> Kind regards


In one far fetched long term vision there are two perspective river crossings for trams: Hansa crossing (Iļģuciems-Hanzas street) and a bridge at the end of 13th January street (besides the existing railway bridge).

But, to be honest, I'm not a fan of their plan. Nor the tram line that they want to build in the coming years through Skanste


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

*New tram tender*









Reconstructed "M. Ķempes iela" stop and 15T1 tram - photo by me

Rīgas Satiksme has issued a tender for the purchase of 20 new low floor trams for service on line 4.

15 of those trams will be 3-section and 5 will be 4-section trams (so it seems this tender is made specially for Škoda).

They will cost around 70 million euros (which I find a lot, since the previous 20 trams cost 52 million euros) and the first could be in service as soon as late 2016 (which I doubt)

Info from RigasSatiksme.lv


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Rīgas Satiksme presented Solaris electricbus* which will be tested on 1., 25. and 23. bus routes.
All my photos of this event available here (on Flickr)

_3175575 by Karalis Arturs, on Flickr

_3175581 by Karalis Arturs, on Flickr

_3175599 by Karalis Arturs, on Flickr

_3175601 by Karalis Arturs, on Flickr

_3175606 by Karalis Arturs, on Flickr

_3175608 by Karalis Arturs, on Flickr

_3175611 by Karalis Arturs, on Flickr

_3175626 by Karalis Arturs, on Flickr

_3175629 by Karalis Arturs, on Flickr

_3175632 by Karalis Arturs, on Flickr


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

^^
Rīgas Satiksme stated that from now on only zero emission vehicles will be bought. But for now they are skeptical about these Solaris electric buses as the technology is still in early stages (it would have to be recharged for hours 3 times per day). And it won't be so soon until new vehicles will be bought.

By 2017 Rīgas Satiksme plans to receive 10 Solaris-bodied Škoda 27Tr trolleybuses equipped with hydrogen fuel cells for off-grid operation.

Source http://www.delfi.lv/news/national/p...roautobusu-ko-riga-nedoma-pirkt.d?id=47199527


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/light-rail/riga-chooses-skoda-for-tram-order.html?channel=526
> 
> *Riga chooses Škoda for tram order*
> Wednesday, April 27, 2016
> ...


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Rail Journal:


Happy for Riga, I was expecting that, Skoda is the best. :banana:


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Rail Journal:


It would be interesting to know what Stadler and Pesa put forward as so far 15T is the only modern 100% low floor articulated tram that can run on these track conditions and without destroying the track even more:


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

I suppose that Stadler had put forward 85300М









While Pesa probably put forward the Fokstrot








pictures from transphoto.ru

But yes, we do like the 15T, because it's not bad for the tracks. Though our tracks (except switches) are in quite a good shape – that part in your picture is one of the only places with bad tracks where new trams go and it's planned to be reconstructed in the coming years as part of the new Skanste tram line construction project.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

This too ugly and low quality models from Pesa and Stadler wii never compare with Skoda 15T! hno:


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

I suppose it's so. The 15T is cool. Too bad that RS doesn't use them at full potential – at places they have to wait up to 3 minutes, because traffic lights favor cars, even if a 4-section 15T carries more people.

And there is a lack of high platforms – most stops have 0cm high platforms. Which means that many older people prefer buses, because the roadside curb is ~12cm high.

But people like the 15T. Since it's introduction passenger numbers on line 6 have more than doubled.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> I suppose it's so. The 15T is cool. Too bad that RS doesn't use them at full potential – at places they have to wait up to 3 minutes, because traffic lights favor cars, even if a 4-section 15T carries more people.
> 
> And there is a lack of high platforms – most stops have 0cm high platforms. Which means that many older people prefer buses, because the roadside curb is ~12cm high.
> 
> But people like the 15T. Since it's introduction passenger numbers on line 6 have more than doubled.


Well it is taking for Riga too much time to update catenary for Pantograph use and buy new trams, but everything is about money. I think Riga ould handle the system with only 5 lines, no need to have 9 lines.

124 km is a single track lenght, single track is only 60 km.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Tramwayman said:


> Well it is taking for Riga too much time to update catenary for Pantograph use and buy new trams, but everything is about money. I think Riga ould handle the system with only 5 lines, no need to have 9 lines.
> 
> 124 km is a single track lenght, single track is only 60 km.


It's always all about the money. Lines can be upgraded only as fast as we can buy new trams. Catenary replacement itself isn't hard to do, but it's pointless without the trams. That's why only lines where new trams run are adapted for pantographs.

You mean connecting lines so that they go from one end of the city to the other, instead of just to the center? RS fears that then there would be more delays and the possibility that the whole city's tram system can get blocked if just one place gets blocked. But I think such changes would be for the better and would attract more passengers.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> It's always all about the money. Lines can be upgraded only as fast as we can buy new trams. Catenary replacement itself isn't hard to do, but it's pointless without the trams. That's why only lines where new trams run are adapted for pantographs.
> 
> You mean connecting lines so that they go from one end of the city to the other, instead of just to the center? RS fears that then there would be more delays and the possibility that the whole city's tram system can get blocked if just one place gets blocked. But I think such changes would be for the better and would attract more passengers.


If one place gets blocked trams just turn on Market loop, what is the problem? One has nothing to do with another, If a tram track to Dolje is blocked then the line going there is blocked anyways. 

Yes the lines from one end to another. they are too short. Riga's tram network is not big. Double track length according to google street to street measurements by me are only 56 km, without loops and tracks in depot. It is a quite moderate system. 

Tbilisi had 54 km double track, almost the same size network between 1986-1989 devided into two parts.
http://transphoto.ru/photo/288587/


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> But people like the 15T. Since it's introduction passenger numbers on line 6 have more than doubled.


So what is the patronage of line 6 now compared to 2008?


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Damn, I understood that my thought process was wrong. I had remembered the smallest number and the largest number and compared those numbers, not the average... As well as remembered the graph which was a bit misleading. Which means that I was totally wrong in saying that passenger numbers have more than doubled...

Data is available only from 2010 which is when the e-talons electronic ticket system was introduced. It's the same year as the first new trams entered service.

In 2010 tram line 6 had on average slightly less than 600 000 passengers per month with the maximum being 644k in December.
In 2014 there was already on average 820 000 passengers per month. It's only a 37% growth from 2010 average. The maximum was 933k in October.
Since then numbers have dropped from the 2014 peak due to:
tickets being made twice as expensive
massive roadworks on Barona street, temporarily making buses preferable over trams

Other factors that might have influenced the 2010–2014 numbers besides the new trams:
A part of the tram line was reconstructed in 2013 as well as the line was extended by 3 stops in the city center – passenger numbers seem to spike after that.
The end of the recession meant that more people chose public transport – but such a growth as line 6 hasn't been on other popular lines – other lines have had a growth of only around 5%.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Tramwayman said:


> If one place gets blocked trams just turn on Market loop, what is the problem? One has nothing to do with another, If a tram track to Dolje is blocked then the line going there is blocked anyways.


For some reason they don't want that. There might be an overload of trams on 13. janvāra iela and Aspazijas bulvāris intersection, because every tram line would go through there. Things could change after the reconstruction (sometime around 2020, I guess) of the core tram network.

Line 10 causes problems – for much of it's length it's single track so it probably would still end at the city center to cut down probability of delays. Perhaps the Radio iela loop would be a good place. Because currently trams of line 10, along with lines 2 and 4, wait at 13. janvāra iela. Extending any line past that point would mean that there would be other trams blocking the stop. Unless 3rd track get built or terminating lines get transferred to another (Radio iela) loop.

But yes, lines from one end of the city to the other would be good. It was like that in the Soviet era, but then was cancelled in the 90ies.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> But yes, lines from one end of the city to the other would be good. It was like that in the Soviet era, but then was cancelled in the 90ies.


Any new tram lines in the future?


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

^^
Currently there is an effort to build a tram line through the city center's newest district – Skanste. It would be built around 2020 and the project would include the purchase of 12 new trams to serve the line.
Map: http://balticmaps.eu/?lang=lv&draw_...entery=6313547.77130089&zoom=3&layer=map&ls=o

But I'm not sure whether such a line is really needed or at least in this shape.

There are loads of other plans for new tram lines, but nothing more than a vision. The closest to reality might be a short extension to Berģi.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> But I'm not sure whether such a line is really needed or at least in this shape.


Yes I saw this news but who need tracks there#???? which line could use them this way?


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

There are many reasons why they want to build that tram line:


Skanste is a quickly developing high-density area of the city and needs a transportation connection to further spur development;
The project is EU co-funded and so it can't be built where there already is environmentally friendly transportation – the trolleybus – which means that most of the large urban areas, where there actually is a demand for a tram, are not eligible;
RS can use the EU funds to reconstruct the existing tram lines in the city's core (they can't get EU money without new construction) so they aren't interested in spending too much of the money on the new part – that's why it's not particularly long;
The line would connect Arēna Rīga sport and performance arena – such an object needs high-capacity public transport connection like the tram;
Such a line would make a diversion possible when Barona or Miera streets are closed.
I have no idea which routes would use that line. There would probably be a route from Center to Jugla. And maybe a route to Mežaparks (though in normal traffic that could also be just a matter of a transfer stop)


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

New trolleybus routes are planned?


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

No, not really. And we haven't built any new lines since the 1km extension to Ziepniekkalns in 1994.

Perhaps some lines will be extended where there aren't wires with the help of diesel/hydrogen, but I doubt any actual infrastructure will be built.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

It looks like the precise placement of Skanste tram line is known now

On Skanstes iela tram tracks will be located in the median.
On Zirņu and Senču iela tram tracks will be next to the roadway on the eastern side.
On Pērnavas iela they will be on the western side.

At least two buildings will have to be demolished to make room for the tram.

Construction should start in 2018
http://skaties.lv/zinas/latvija/sab...aja-liniju-eksperti-apsauba-vai-to-maz-vajag/ 


















http://skaties.lv/zinas/latvija/sab...aja-liniju-eksperti-apsauba-vai-to-maz-vajag/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^What kind of buildings will be demolished?


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Two industrial buildings (car repair shops)

https://www.google.lv/maps/@56.9675...03&h=100&yaw=336.65866&pitch=0!7i13312!8i6656

https://www.google.lv/maps/@56.9681...4!1spaI3IYH8VFJHSWJqBTSx7Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

*Reconstructed G. Zemgala gatve tram stop*
Trams started using the new high platforms yesterday, but not everything is finished yet.









View towards VEF Kultūras pils (under reconstruction)









I guess this is the place where cars can cross? But it functions also as a pedestrian crossing









View towards Elkor Plaza. The sidewalk was widened a bit









View towards VEF, where tram tracks were reconstructed and crash barriers replaced

Photos by me, taken today


----------



## 0tomek0 (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, as a Pole I need to say I was hoping that Pesa was going to win this.


Looks like you're doing a bad deal with Skoda though. The 15T may be a great tram and doing fine, you're unfortunately being absolutely ripped off with price of 3,13 mln €/unit, which is at least 20% more than it's worth and is a reazonable price for a 40m tramcar. (Trams for Prague cost 2,3 mln €/unit, your first batch was 2,6 mln €/unit). 

Typically, manufacturers like Bombardier, CAF, Stadler and Alstom price ~30m cars at no more than 3 mln €/unit (usually it's 2,3-2,5). 

I'm almost sure that Pesa offered you the Twist model - a 100% LF tram with pivoting bogies. Foxtrots are a special version for Moscow.
Stadler would offer Variobahn or the Tango LF.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

0tomek0 said:


> Well, as a Pole I need to say I was hoping that Pesa was going to win this.
> 
> 
> Looks like you're doing a bad deal with Skoda though. The 15T may be a great tram and doing fine, you're unfortunately being absolutely ripped off with price of 3,13 mln €/unit, which is at least 20% more than it's worth and is a reazonable price for a 40m tramcar. (Trams for Prague cost 2,3 mln €/unit, your first batch was 2,6 mln €/unit).
> ...


Well I was hoping Skoda wins again and I am glad. Pesa can make trams for local cities.

You are totally mistaken.

Riga buys 15 cars with 3 sections each costs 2,7 mln euros.
5 cars with 4 sections each 3.5 mln euros.

So the prices are fine and in the range of other manufacturers.

Pesa cars and Stadler cars are nothing compared with Skoda 15T it the only 100% low floor tram on full pivoting bogies taking 15 meter radius.

https://www.rigassatiksme.lv/en/news/-skoda-to-deliver-20-new-low-floor-trams-to-riga/

and more once a city has started to buy trams from Skoda they wonÄ't buy anything from other supplier no one wants rolling stock zoo in their city everyone knows how to handle with Skodas, and they do not want to learn the driving and maintaining the new models that is stupid to do so.


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

0tomek0 said:


> Well, as a Pole I need to say I was hoping that Pesa was going to win this.
> 
> 
> Looks like you're doing a bad deal with Skoda though. The 15T may be a great tram and doing fine, you're unfortunately being absolutely ripped off with price of 3,13 mln €/unit, which is at least 20% more than it's worth and is a reazonable price for a 40m tramcar. (Trams for Prague cost 2,3 mln €/unit, your first batch was 2,6 mln €/unit).
> ...


No other manufacturer has a tram for operating conditions such as in Prague or Riga. I imagine the tender for Riga would have set down technical requirements that nobody could meet except Skoda. Although it might cost a little more for a better tram, it is a false economy to buy a cheaper tram that's then going to have problems operating on the system (like Helsinki's Variobahns).

The door arrangement on the Pesa is not good, having less doors than the Skoda and messing the internal layout. Also Pesa loses seats over the bogies. You can't compare it with the 15T.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes, Rīga did make the tender very strict


historyworks said:


> The door arrangement on the Pesa is not good, having less doors than the Skoda and messing the internal layout. Also Pesa loses seats over the bogies. You can't compare it with the 15T.


Yes, the many doors is definitely an advantage of Škoda on the overcrowded lines in Rīga.

Does Pesa lose seats over bogies? How does their capacity compare?

One thing that I like about the Pesa is that the connection between the sections isn't so cramped so the tram *feels* roomier and lighter. One thing I don't like is that over the end bogies seats next to each other are at different levels:


















Pesa Fokstrot









Riga's 4-section 15T1


----------

